# Fluctuating Appetite



## iluvchis (Sep 8, 2010)

I was just wondering if it is normal for Chis to have fluctuating appetites occasionally. My little guy, Tango, who will be five months old on the 18th of Dec., hasn't really eaten much for the last three days. He is just picking at his food, kind of grazing.

He's had a few periods like this since we got him where he wouldn't eat much for a day or so and then other days he eats all of his food, no worries. Maybe it is the weather. It has been really hot here for the last several days. Does the weather seem to change anyone else's little ones appetites?

He doesn't seem sick, he's still as busy as ever. Getting into mischief and giving the other animals a hard time. I'm not really that worried about him yet, I was just wondering if this is a normal thing with them.

My other little girl Chihuahua used to have a really good appetite until she got sick. I don't really remember if she had these periods of lowered appetite like he does.

Thanks.


----------



## Natti (Jun 24, 2010)

My two are always doing that - Having the odd day they just arent hungry.


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

Do you free feed?? A 5 month old needs 3 meals a day I would try walking him before you feed him as a walk makes them hungry


----------



## Lin (Jun 7, 2006)

I've never seen a chi yet that doesn't do that. They can worry you to death with their silliness.

I schedule feed, however my sister free feeds. Between our 6 chis, they've all done that at one time or another, how they are fed doesn't appear to have a bearing.

I watch them closely while they are going thru that though. Make sure they are drinking water. And check their gums... make sure their gums are moist and pink.

Although most will tell you not to do this (because it supposedly forms bad eating habits), when they are going through those periods, I give them just a bite or two of white chicken or something else they like (a drop of yogurt on their food), just to make sure they don't go too long without eating anything at all. I don't substitute their meals with only goodies, just tiny smidgies of enticement. It's what has worked for me and I have never had problems with them resuming their regular eating routine before too much time passes.

Each person raises their dogs differently. And there are pros and cons, I'm sure, to each method. Just be comfy with your baby, know their habits and you can "feel" what they need.


----------



## freedomchis (Jul 28, 2007)

If he is changing his teeth his little mouth can be sore and make them not want too eat i have had some pups do this????


----------

